# Brake upgrade- 321 mm w/ Porsche Calipers



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

So im ready to do the front brakes on the audi. Is it worth doing the porsche front brakes versus the 4 pad 2.7T calipers? I already have the 4 pads, and was curious if there would be a noticeable difference to upgrade.
Also, I found through searching that all the porsche upgrades (Boxster) are for the 312 mm rotors, so are there any setups that work with the 321mm brakes? What caliper and carrier will work? Thanks


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade- 321 mm w/ Porsche Calipers (jettasmooth)*

bump for a dead forum.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Brake upgrade- 321 mm w/ Porsche Calipers (jettasmooth)*

Hey Jetta
I've read something about this before, but I cannot remember who makes the brackets....
This might be a start: http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1864
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Brake upgrade- 321 mm w/ Porsche Calipers (Massboykie)*

just got an IM from DTM337 with this:
http://www.hyperformance.ca/
apparently the HP2 calipers are problematic, so they sell the carriers to run the 996 setup, as well as the complete kit. I am getting pricing.
This will allow you to use the stock 321X30 front rotors with 996 calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Brake upgrade- 321 mm w/ Porsche Calipers (jettasmooth)*

Hey Jetta
That's awesome! Depending on what they charge for the calipers this could be a really good deal. You can pick the calipers up on eBay for resonable $$ or these guys also have many salvage units: http://www.pelicanparts.com/
Let us know what you find out though.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

